# The Aquarium Boutique by Yuki anniversary (4/28/12) 1-5 pm.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

late notice but yuki is having his one year anniversary tomorrow. free food and drinks, games live music. hear he was going to have beer for the adults.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...2556_188169837875034_1524750_1930028527_n.jpg

9035 garland rd, garland texas 75218 214 660 0537.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Isn't this where Michael Parkey set up a tank?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Isn't this where Michael Parkey set up a tank?


yes, michael set up the 72-92g planted corner bow front tank there... nice place friendly guy. was real helpful.


----------

